# whats the best way to regrown a rifle barrel?



## chromedome82 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a yugo sks that I have cut the barrel on and now need to re-crown/reface the muzzle... looking for a simple, cheap way to obtain the best results... any of you gun shop wizards have a fix.... any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Hammack (Dec 18, 2008)

There is really no simple cheap fix.  To be right it needs to be done in a lathe with someone who is competent in setting up and machining.  I have seen a piloted hand turn cutter that was supposed to be used to recrown, but the ones I had personal experience with had varying results.


----------



## Skunked (Dec 18, 2008)

I seen a video on midways site about this.  He stuck a brass screw in a regular drill (the head of the screw exposed) dipped the screw in polishing compound and stuck the screw on the end of the barrel and let it rip.  Check the video out it is on midway's site.


----------



## Hammack (Dec 18, 2008)

Skunked said:


> I seen a video on midways site about this.  He stuck a brass screw in a regular drill (the head of the screw exposed) dipped the screw in polishing compound and stuck the screw on the end of the barrel and let it rip.  Check the video out it is on midway's site.



You can de-bur or polish a crown like that, but not recut one.  The crown has to be cut EXACTLY 90 degrees to the bore if the rifle is going to shoot accurate.  polishing with a brass screw won't remove enough material, and if it did there is now way that it could be controlled to cut exactly what needs to be inorder for it do be concentric.


----------



## killitgrillit (Dec 18, 2008)

you can buy the tools at midway to do this yourself

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=316234
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=681502
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=743874


----------



## Bill Mc (Dec 18, 2008)

If the barrel has been cut 90 degrees, the brass screw in a drill with some grinding compound will work.

The screw will self center.

Or take it to a gunsmith.


----------



## weagle (Dec 19, 2008)

I've used the piloted recrowning tool from midway several times and it works great.  

The piloted cutter will square it up good enough, then polish with a brass screw as stated above.  Hit the range and test it out.  If it has accuracy problems, hit the crown a couple more turns with the tool, re polish and try it again.  Never had to do one more than twice for satisfactory results.

Weagle


----------



## jglenn (Dec 19, 2008)

Pesonally have used the Brownell piloted facing and crowning tool for years when I didn't have access to the barrel in a lathe...Hammond is dead on about the muzzle being cut exactly 90 degrees around the bore. only way for the bullet to exit in line with the bore every time.

for the cost of the tooling... take it to a good smith


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 20, 2008)

I have cut and ground square then used a hard fine ball stone followed by  the brass screw and valve lapping compound. Plug the bore w/ cotton first. Worked like a champ and gun is accurate.
cw


----------



## cmshoot (Dec 21, 2008)

The crown does not have to be cut 90 degrees, it just has to be cut to the exact same degrees at every point around.  In other words, perfectly even.

The amount of degrees used is moot, as long as it's perfectly even.


----------



## Hammack (Dec 21, 2008)

cmshoot said:


> The crown does not have to be cut 90 degrees, it just has to be cut to the exact same degrees at every point around.  In other words, perfectly even.
> 
> The amount of degrees used is moot, as long as it's perfectly even.



That is true, as I usually cut mine 11 degrees.  I think we mean the same thing, just not phrased the same, but it needs to be perfectly squared to the bore.


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 21, 2008)

well when I made my ole 94 30-30 a trapper I used a new 1/2 drill bit too recrown it an it still groups em at an inch at 50yds with open sites just like like it did before .....  ;-)


----------



## ch035 (Dec 28, 2008)

10-10-10 fertilizer works well hahahaha


----------

